# What is your favorite animal?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably pretty obvious that Im a fan of the big of big cats lol Actually I love all cats but the big ones are the coolest. In particular... my favorite one would have to be the Snow Leopard. 
Though I would hate to run into any of the big cats in the wild, it really sucks that as our populations get bigger, theirs are getting smaller. Mainly due to the tiger trade  In my signature there are a couple links for petitions to try to help save these beautiful creatures. So if you got a moment feel free to slap your name on there 
My 2nd favorite are birds of prey. Eagles, Owls Hawks and Falcons are truly the coolest birds on the planet IMO. 
As much as I would love to have any of them for a pet... I know the place they belong is in the wild. Some animals I just feel should be left in the wild and these are two families are top of my list.

Since I think most wouldn't say fish are their favorite & I figured It would be cool to see what everyone's fav actually is. Feel free to post pix or vids if you like. Whether its Turtles, Frogs, Insects, Snakes, Elephants ect ect ect..... what is your favorite animal ?

Few pix of my favs:

Snow Leopard

















Black Panther









Random Tigers

















Philippine Eagle









Harpy Eagle









Horned owl








*
SO what is your favorite animal??*


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

1 tiger 
2 orca 
3 eagle


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

1) RED PANDAS. It is my dream to get to see one and cuddle it. I have a soft spot for "ginger" coloured animals.
Adorable Red Panda Experience - YouTube

2) Giraffes. Very regal and beautiful.

3) Snow Leopards. They are also my favorite of the big cats.

4) Elk. They just look very majestic particularly males with those huge antlers.

5) Swans (mute). It's mainly because I remember them fondly in Stanley Park when I was younger. I still visit them every year.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol Red Pandas are very cool. I can see where a person would like to cuddle one. I would too lol Koalas would be another on that list


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

All birds, even vultures.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would have never guessed that lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

slow loris

omg who can resist those eyes


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol those are pretty cool...lil creepy....but still cool.
Wow the comments on that vid are out of control....sometimes best to disable commenting lol I do that with my vids...I get tired of the stupidity that arises on just about anything u post on youtube.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Orangutans!! When I was younger my mother was in U of T and for her classes she had to spend two year studying the orangutans at the Toronto zoo and would bring me with her. It was an awesome experience and what I believe started my love of all animals. When you watch these guys you really start to notice every little thing they do and how close they really are to us. I've always wanted to go to school and move to Indonesia to work in the conservation and rehabilitation centers, as the Palm oil trade is really killing them off. It's even sadder how people will torture and abuse these animals just because they show intelligence.  Speciesism. 




If you ever get a chance to go to the Toronto Zoo it is an amazing place! amazing exhibits, and lots of reptiles .

BTW isn't a Loris a Dr. Seuss creature? haha.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

A Lion Called Christian FullStory Part 2 - YouTube

John have u seen this lion video its about 2 guys that raised a lion in the city then visited him later on a refuge. true story
its pretty cool


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dog, specially husky


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Basically all birds of prey... Large cats... Foxes  reptiles... But my favourite of all are crows lol. A family friend had a pet crow that he rescued as a chick. He taught it to talk(mostly profanity but he could still say his name and hello and a few other things) and had it for like 20 years. RIP Chester... For Halloween chester would get painted green and be a rude parrot on his peg legged pirate owners shoulder lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

arash53 said:


> Dog, specially husky


This is my wife's dream dog. Like, that exact dog.

No way we could ever get it enough exercise though.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

1.Chameleon
2.Aye Aye
3.Cuddlefish
4.Betta fish
5.Manatee


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Potatohead said:


> This is my wife's dream dog. Like, that exact dog.
> 
> No way we could ever get it enough exercise though.


Huskies are my favorite dogs too, but yes the exercise needed far exceeds my lack of exercise.

Would she settle for a miniture husky?


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Atom said:


> Huskies are my favorite dogs too, but yes the exercise needed far exceeds my lack of exercise.
> 
> Would she settle for a miniture husky?


I didn't even know they existed. If they look at all like that one above, require less exercise and are smaller, that would be perfect.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Atom said:


> Huskies are my favorite dogs too, but yes the exercise needed far exceeds my lack of exercise.
> 
> Would she settle for a miniture husky?


OMG , I didnt know either  thats exactly what I want


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

**** sapiens are pretty interesting imo.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> A Lion Called Christian FullStory Part 2 - YouTube
> 
> John have u seen this lion video its about 2 guys that raised a lion in the city then visited him later on a refuge. true story
> its pretty cool
> ...


I've seen this before but always re-watch it if I get the chance very heartwarming story, very sad to see the parent's of Christian in the zoo though. Thanks for sharing.  Oh! my favorite animal probably Orca's


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

almost any baby animal 
hyenas, hummingbirds and savannah cats to name a few my list would be really long if I included everything. o and ducks, hyacinth macaws, crows, and African grey parrots, foxes also finches.:bigsmile: hehe






hyenas






savannah cats 


















foxes


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

hummingbirds












ducks






hyacinth macaws






African grey parrots


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Tigers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

owl finch







spice finch







zebra finch







gouldian finch


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love any of the big cats, but especially tigers.
I'm also fascinated by sharks


----------

